# dph police



## brits64 (Feb 26, 2005)

who are the dph police and why do they get payed so little 
:?:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

It's reallllllly simple, and has been discussed here before..................

1. *D*epartment of *P*ublic *H*ealth=Campus Police employed at several fine institutions throughout the Commonwealth.
Not armed, not proactive in law enforcement. Some are warranted SSPO.

2. They get payed "so little" because they are in state employees and currently start at Grade 12.
:wink:


----------



## brits64 (Feb 26, 2005)

well thanks for the help


----------

